# Own The Lego® Batman Movie on Ultra HD Blu-ray, 3D Blu-ray, Blu-ray and DVD on June 13 or Own it Early on Digital HD on May 19!



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> DON’T MISS THE HILARIOUS FAMILY ADVENTURE OF THE YEAR WHEN
> 
> *THE LEGO® BATMAN MOVIE
> *
> ...


----------

